# Subaru RB320



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Just been to the dealers and V close to putting my deposit down on this...
http://www.imprezarb320.co.uk/

Now I know its dear and will depreciate like a depreciating machine but......

I really want one :? :? :? :? :?

I am a kid brought up on the old Lombard RAC rally and love my 03 WRX with PPP.
Am trying to make sense of it by telling myself its half the price of a 997...

Views good or bad, I can take it!

GC


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I like. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

A minus is depreciation: The value will drop like a stone.

The looks will divide opinion. - a bit this side of chav for me perhaps, but an awesome car nonetheless.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I love the look of Imprezza's ,just couldn't live with the interior :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

You're on the wrong forum :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

im sure the performance will be fantastic, but it just looks too blooming ugly to me :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That's a Â£30K car. No more.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Why is it the first thing most people comment on is the looks?

Lets get it into perspective - these cars aren't made to ponce up and down Kensington high street in, they are for an enthusiast, and the driver will be inside the car! Mot of the aesthetics are functional and therefore if you look at what this car has in terms of spec wise, it is an awesome bit of kit. 332lb-ft at 3,700 rpm is earth pulling - and with the PPP normally costing Â£6k at option level, the inclusion of it in this car which only costs Â£3k more than standard, is quite some saving! It also has specially developed Prodrive suspension comprising of Bilstein dampers with a revised rear anti-roll bar.

Yes it's not the prettiest thing in the world, but in that stealth black it's damn sure not the ugliest.

What does it for me though is the first car has been donated by Subaru UK to a special raffle organised by Autosport mag. The proceeds will go to the Richard Burns Foundation.

For a driving enthusiast that is a bargain at Â£30k.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Why is it the first thing most people comment on is the looks?
> *
> For some people (actually probably most of the Joe Bloggs out there - performance isn't the only criteria)*
> 
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Or buy a 6 month old Obsidian black MY06 STi add the PPP for Â£1700 add a short shift and the prodrive spec suspension + front grill at the point of purchase and you could be looking at Â£23k instead of Â£30k

just a thought

P.s get the gold wheels repainted as well :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

No denying the Scoob is a fast car, but for me soooooo ugly! The stupid whale tail, I mean do people pick them up by this as they go do there weekly shop in Sainsburys????

My brother in law has an STI, the speed is amazing, but looks inside and out are very lacking and thats without mentioning comfort or toys to play with!


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Apart from the back spoiler which is just a bit over the top I think it looks great. Really got presence.

And the performance will be bl00dy awesome.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> No denying the Scoob is a fast car, but for me soooooo ugly! The stupid whale tail, I mean do people pick them up by this as they go do there weekly shop in Sainsburys????
> 
> My brother in law has an STI, the speed is amazing, but looks inside and out are very lacking and thats without mentioning comfort or toys to play with!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > No denying the Scoob is a fast car, but for me soooooo ugly! The stupid whale tail, I mean do people pick them up by this as they go do there weekly shop in Sainsburys????
> ...


Agreed whilst they aren't the best looking car i quite like the 'Rally Slag' pi$$ off look


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Actually really like it myself. In the market for a 5-dr car at the moment, and very tempting to go for an Impreza, and love the look of the RB320, but as has been said I dread to think what the depreciation will be like. By all accounts, they are very reliable - a mate has had 3 over the past 5 yrs or so and always been extremely reliable (and her P1 was just fantastic!!  ). Dare say we'll go for something more conservative though, as the missus hates them


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > No denying the Scoob is a fast car, but for me soooooo ugly! The stupid whale tail, I mean do people pick them up by this as they go do there weekly shop in Sainsburys????
> ...


IF your really that worried about performance, buy a motorbike!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> Actually really like it myself. In the market for a 5-dr car at the moment, and very tempting to go for an Impreza, and love the look of the RB320, but as has been said I dread to think what the depreciation will be like. By all accounts, they are very reliable - a mate has had 3 over the past 5 yrs or so and always been extremely reliable (and her P1 was just fantastic!!  ). Dare say we'll go for something more conservative though, as the missus hates them


Thought you were after a Golf :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

If they're going to be as rare as they are, surely the values won't plummet as much as the standard model?

Love the scooby's myself - just never had the balls to buy one (or the approval of my financial advisor - wifey!)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually really like it myself. In the market for a 5-dr car at the moment, and very tempting to go for an Impreza, and love the look of the RB320, but as has been said I dread to think what the depreciation will be like. By all accounts, they are very reliable - a mate has had 3 over the past 5 yrs or so and always been extremely reliable (and her P1 was just fantastic!!  ). Dare say we'll go for something more conservative though, as the missus hates them
> ...


And we (probably) are, but trying to cast the net wider (and outside the obvious :roll: ) hence the comment...


neil1003 said:


> In the market for a 5-dr car at the moment


 (meant a 4 or 5-dr). Can't see it happening though. Would like one though, and there's a Subaru dealer within walking distance of my house....mmm, test drive needed I think... :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


Give it a go and make sure you drive all derivatives 2.0 sti/stippp and the 2.5 sti/stippp they are all different


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks okay in black. I'm sick of the Blue/Gold you keep seeing on the roads. Any testament to RB, cannot be a bad thing at all. 8)


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Dubnut said:


> Just been to the dealers and V close to putting my deposit down on this...
> http://www.imprezarb320.co.uk/
> 
> Now I know its dear and will depreciate like a depreciating machine but......
> ...


If you are after something more extreme than your WRX, why not something like this...

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/stoc ... sp?inc=112

Seems like a decent saving over the new price. Yes its nearly 3 years old, but its virtually half the price. Otherwise I would go for a year old STI with PPP kit or equivalent.

No doubt that the RB320 looks a great bit of kit, but you will feel some serious pain in the wallet when you come to sell it. A 997 may cost more initially, but I reckon the running costs and depreciation over the same period would be less than that of the RB320.

Still, I don't think my head has ever ruled my heart when making a car purchase, so go with whatever floats your boat, you only live once!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I currently own an 03 WRX with 7K worth of mods and I can say, it goes like the clappers! (pics here)

The RB320 looks fantastic (for an Impreza), but like Kevin says, there not built for looks.

If I had the money, the Litchfield Impreza they had on 5th Gear would be for me!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I met a few uk-guy's on the Ring with a Subaru. Great car's on the track.

And i can understand that a Golf driver don't care how the car looks :wink: 
But personlay i think it's nice to have him as a track car. For daily traffic i wouldn't buy one.

Ohw and one advice....
If you ever need assistance on the road, when the scuba-engine fall's dead.... and a other car has to pull you back home...

Don't forget to unlock the steeringwheel --------> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=1206


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> I met a few uk-guy's on the Ring with a Subaru. Great car's on the track.
> 
> And i can understand that a Golf driver don't care how the car looks :wink:
> But personlay i think it's nice to have him as a track car. For daily traffic i wouldn't buy one.
> ...


I shouldn't laugh but... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

ouch.... 

Owner must have felt pretty sick.....


----------

